# age of adopted child?



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Girls 
We are in the process of doing adoption at present, we have allways maintained that we would like a child or children from age 0/5yrs. We did consider going to China to begin with just because of the age thing.
We went along to an information evening and left feeling very happy, that perhaps this was possible, anyway as the process has gone along our s/w seems to moving the posts would we take 6/7yr old?
We feel this would not fit in with our plans, so realistically are there children out there for adoption aged 0/5year please.
Many thanks
Jet


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Jet

I think you'll find most of us on here have had children placed under the age of 5.  My DS is 2yrs old.

Stick to your guns on what age range you want, there are children out there.  According to my LA the average age a child is placed for adoption is 2-3yrs.  It may be your LA has older children they want to get placed or a lot of adopters waiting for under 5's but thats how a lot of LAs are.

Good luck
OT x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Jet,
OT is right - they will try and put you off! But stick to your guns - there are small children out there. Just remember 1 thing, the more restrictive you are in what you are looking for the longer your wait to a match might be, it all boils down to the how long is a piece of string thing! Hope that makes sense.

we realised as we went through HS that there were areas we could be more flexible than we'd thought and others where we needed to stand fast - our SW was always pleased that we were honest with her about what we could and couldn't cope with and where age was important (ideally we'd like pre-school, so 0 - 4)

Hope that helps (and makes sense... sorry I tend to waffle!   )
Sarah
xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi

We adopted our DS when he was nearly 4, that was 11 years ago & we actually wanted a child aged 0 - 5 so got our wish.

With our DD we really wanted a baby and a girl and we thought we'd have a heck of a wait and was prepared to be turned down left right and centre & we were VERY lucky to have her placed with us aged 9 months and it only took 9 months from approaching SS to our DD moving in.............I have to add at this time that we were second time adopters and it was a lot quicker as you don't have to do all the prep course stuff again and your form is just updated.

SS will try to put you off, stick to your guns!!

Love
Andrea


----------



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hiya girls,
Just wanted to say a big thank you for helping me with my question you all have made me feel much better...
Many thanks
Jet


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

our 2 were both under 3 when matched to us (sibling pair)

xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Our little bear was placed at 17 months he is now 25 months.   It was 4 months post approval to linking and 5 months after that he moved in!

There are babies but as previously mentioned SS will do there best to persuade you that isn't the case. They have to push for the sibling groups and the older kids but if you can't feasibly take on these children you need to stick to your guns. The child/ren need to be the right ones for you as well as you for them!


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi

Our girls were 19mths and 9 mths at placement.


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, I was matched with a 14 month old boy who will be 18 months old when he moves in if we get approved at matching panel next week


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

We were linked to a little boy at 6 months old, time we went to panel and he came home he was 8 months old.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

my ds was just under 12 weeks old when we were linked with him and 14 weeks old when he came home to us   there were good reasons why it moved so fast but just shows that they can move their butts when they absolutely have to   

pam xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

My DS Rainbow was 7 months when we first heard about him, but there was a few delays in him coming home, but he came home at 11 months and is now 16 months.

You have to stick to your guns and 'what feels right'. I believe that if it doesn't feel right for you then it won't be right for any potential little.

Take Care
Lynn xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi 

I'd say stick to your guns, we of course hoped for a baby as young as possible and at our initial visit was expecting the sw to tell us only children of school age and above are available and only siblings groups, not so. We were told to go for what feels right for us which we did and have been linked to a 14 month old baby boy  

Best of Luck


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

bump for info as this seems to come up regularly with newbies


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya,

We were linked to our little girl when she was 10months, she was 12months when she moved in.

Dawny


----------

